# DIfference b/w EOI-SMC and Resident Visa-SMC



## preetkumar.india (Aug 27, 2013)

HI All,

No wonder if anybody can explain me difference between Expression of Interest Skilled Migrant Category Visa and Resident Visa - Skilled Migrant.

Please let me know under which category i should file the application.

These are my details:
1. Age: 30 (Oct 2013, by the time i will apply) - 25 points
2. Qualification: B.Tech in IT in India (Level 7 i guess) - 50 points
3. Occupation: Sr. Software Tester 
4. Year of experience: 6 years in India (4 years and 3 months in MNC) - 20 points
5. work in an identified future growth area - 10 points (I am sure about if i am applicable)
6. work in an area of absolute skills shortage -10 points (I am sure about if i am applicable)
7. qualification in an identified future growth area - 10 points (I am sure about if i am applicable)
8. qualification in an area of absolute skills shortage - 10 points (I am sure about if i am applicable)

9. My wife is MCA, i guess +level 7 (Masters of Computer Application) - 20 points
My wife also has 4 years of experience as Software Tester.

If i exclude no 5, 6, 7 & 8 my score is 115 and if include then it is 155. What should be my score for EOI?

I looked in the given link but felt confusing, can not add the url.

One more thing, how is Software Testing market in NZ.
Regards/Preet


----------



## EasyBoy (Jul 2, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Preet.

I have just heard about Skilled Migrant Category, not aware about Resident Visa - Skilled Migrant.
You can only claim points for work in an identified future growth area, if you have job offered from NZ employer. Same thing with 7.
So you have to deduct 20 points, but if you have more than 6 years of work experience in absolute skill shortage list then you will able to claim 15 points not 10. So your total point will be 140.

Please check below link for point calculation.
Points


----------



## preetkumar.india (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks Easyboy,

What about no 5 & 8.

work in an area of absolute skills shortage
qualification in an area of absolute skills shortage

Can i include that?

Please explain about the IT market also, for Software Testers.

Thanks a lot/Preet


----------

